# age of my stihl chainsaw



## keith gehring (Sep 30, 2010)

i just bought MS 290 Farm Boss used chainsaw. I'd like to know how old it is. there are markings on it including 

'311Y' and '00009674462C' and '250142708' . 

Any idea what year this saw was made?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Unless something has changed, Stihl doesn't use date coding, but sequential serial numbers. There is a code for the country of origin, but i don't remember it. At least that's the way it used to be, it may have changed....


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Have you tried contacting Stihl? Tell them you bought it used and want to know. I've never tried with Stihl, but everyone I have has always helped.


----------

